# Noisy Knee!



## oldworld (1 Dec 2020)

For the last few weeks I get click from my right knee. 
It doesn't hurt but is loud enough to be heard. 
It only happens when I going uphill. I'm hoping it's not serious enough to need surgery?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Dec 2020)

I've had surgery, and a new knee and it still clicks.


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2020)

If it doesn't hurt it's probably not too serious, bit of wear and tear if anything. How old are you?

https://www.thephysionorthwales.co.uk/blog/why-does-my-knee-click


----------



## oldworld (2 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> If it doesn't hurt it's probably not too serious, bit of wear and tear if anything. How old are you?
> 
> https://www.thephysionorthwales.co.uk/blog/why-does-my-knee-click


I'm 77 so expect some wear and tear. This is new and just wondering if the noise is something causing damage.


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2020)

Unlikely given there’s no pain and your age. Keep on pedalling, use a lower gear on hills


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2020)

oldworld said:


> For the last few weeks I get click from my right knee.
> It doesn't hurt but is loud enough to be heard.
> It only happens when I going uphill. I'm hoping it's not serious enough to need surgery?


Are you absolutely _SURE_ that it is your knee? I had a very similar problem bothering me for months and it turned out to be worn bearings in my lefthand pedal!


----------



## oldworld (2 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Are you absolutely _SURE_ that it is your knee? I had a very similar problem bothering me for months and it turned out to be worn bearings in my lefthand pedal!


Definitely the knee.


----------



## oldworld (2 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Unlikely given there’s no pain and your age. Keep on pedalling, use a lower gear on hills


Good idea but I may run out of gears soon


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2020)

Years ago I had a mountaineering accident requiring an operation on a tendon just above the knee. For a few years after, during winter when cold, the knee would make a noise. It no longer makes the noise. The knee has been fine.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2020)

oldworld said:


> Definitely the knee.


Good luck with it then!

Coincidentally, I woke up this morning with my right hip starting to ache. Nothing too bad (yet!) but worrying, given that my dad was crippled by severe arthritis in both hips....



oldworld said:


> Good idea but I may run out of gears soon


As a matter of interest... How low _is_ your lowest gear, and how steep are the hills in question?


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2020)

oldworld said:


> Good idea but I may run out of gears soon


Sounds like you need a new bike


----------



## oldworld (2 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck with it then!
> 
> Coincidentally, I woke up this morning with my right hip starting to ache. Nothing too bad (yet!) but worrying, given that my dad was crippled by severe arthritis in both hips....
> 
> ...


It was said tongue in cheek. I live in a fairly flat area but love to holiday in Brittany which can be hilly.
Occasionally I have been in the smallest ring and in the smallest but one on the 8 speed cassette. Other times I'm happy to get off and walk.
I will at sometime get an ebike but I'd like to continue with a normal bike for as long as i can.
Luckily my mum never had arthritis so I hope I'll avoid it. Dad died at 48 so I suppose he might have developed it if he'd lived.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2020)

You are doing ok to still be managing without the motor! I hope that I can too, but I'll buy an e-bike if/when I can no longer cope with my local (severe!) hills.


----------



## Tripster (3 Dec 2020)

oldworld said:


> I'm 77 so expect some wear and tear. This is new and just wondering if the noise is something causing damage.


Bloody hell 77 !!! I have creptis in left knee and I am in my early 40’s.... you are doing amazing


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Are you absolutely _SURE_ that it is your knee? I had a very similar problem bothering me for months and it turned out to be worn bearings in my lefthand pedal!


hahaha.......yes, I had a similar "problem". Turned out to be the seat post when I put pressure to the right side


----------



## Ridgeway (4 Dec 2020)

Both of mine creek, groan, click and grind but are fairly pain free. Extra pressure like climbing will certainly exaggerate it and i can sometimes notice it then. The worst situation for me is when it's cold and I'm still warming up, one direction from my house is a 500m / ave 7% climb and if i go that way then i'll be clicking and grinding my way up

Generally if it doesn't hurt then i'm OK with it. I've have surgery on both knees (one of them twice) and prior to that the noise would have equaled pain


----------

